# Ben 10 - can't setup SP



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm guessing there's a "this is a series" setting in the guide data that must be incorrect for "Ben 10".

It's a new cartoon that my kids like. I've been individually recording episodes, but unable to create a season pass. The option isn't even on the screen.

Can someone else please try it and let me know?


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

I just went to Tivo Central Online to setup a Ben 10 Season Pass for my Tivo at home and it worked fine... see if you can do an online schedule of the SP.


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

My son was able to set up a "Ben 10" Season pass without any problems.

When is the last time you rebooted your tivo?


----------



## jonbig (Sep 22, 2003)

I can't either. It seems to be marked with the "special" bit in the data from DirecTV, and that seems to prevent SP setup. 

You'll have to use a Title Wishlist.


----------

